# The End of the season



## cliff (Apr 22, 2013)

I think it was over before it even got started. Too much rain and cold. Plus the grass was so talll. I HATE this new message board! I wish the other was back. I dont care to have to hunt/search for a particular date/time. I just want to go to an "Indiana" message board and be done with it!!


----------



## jlc1277 (Apr 28, 2013)

when the going gets tough, people fold! that's when the pros come out and pick what you didn't find! sorry but true! gotta stay at it!


----------



## krystle_a (May 12, 2013)

You really think there are some out there still ?


----------



## jlc1277 (Apr 28, 2013)

of course! just have to move grass! I am trying to post pick, but don't know how! I live by butler and found 12 tonight! nice yellows!


----------

